# Spark Plug Wires



## Maximental (Oct 12, 2004)

I posted a pic of the new vs. old spark plug wires in my gallery. I don't think I gained much by changing the plugs, but I think the wires made a huge difference. I knew from previous experience w/the big block in my '73 Buick that more fire to the plugs makes a difference. WOW!
I didn't need the "SOTP" dyno to tell the difference. Instead, the "Spin the Tires like crazy" dyno was immediate and gratifying evidence that I had done something right.  I don't know if the PCM will learn to tune for the new plugs and steal the power back or not, but for now I can say arty: 
Needless to say, I would recommend this process for anyone who wants their car to run like it can and should. If I were to do it again, I would probably try just the wires first, so I could tell what really made the difference. I would be interested to hear from someone who does this, just to confirm or deny my theory. Perhaps someone has already done this, and could let me know what they thought. :cheers 

Happy Motoring,

Maximental


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

and those wires were ?

nice pics, how you like the shifter ?


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

I'll be the guinnee pig and try just wires and post the results when I get time.

What is your spark set at with your Predator?

I can do the plugs after I put some miles on them but I am pretty sure that they are gapped all over the place like my previuos LS1'S.


----------



## Maximental (Oct 12, 2004)

westell said:


> and those wires were ?
> 
> nice pics, how you like the shifter ?


 If you are asking what I put in? Taylor .049s. I haven't seen my shifter yet. I like the T-handle well enough, but I can't wait to try it when it's on my new shifter. Supposedly the shifter will be shipped this week. I paid a premium price for overnight shipping, so I should hopefully have it ASAP.
Thanks for your response and interest.

Maximental


----------



## Maximental (Oct 12, 2004)

MaxHax said:


> I'll be the guinnee pig and try just wires and post the results when I get time.
> 
> What is your spark set at with your Predator?
> 
> I can do the plugs after I put some miles on them but I am pretty sure that they are gapped all over the place like my previuos LS1'S.


 I don't really know what the predator has my ignition timing set @. For now I just installed the preprogrammed tuning set-up. Once I get my CAI put in, I'll have the guy that I bought the predator from do a custom tune for me. When I bought the Predator, it came with free lifetime custom tunes. 
I bought from a guy that a number of people in another forum have been using. I think you know who, and which forum, I am talking about.  The custom tuning thing was the selling point that pushed me over the edge, and got me to buy the tuner.
One thing I have noticed, and I think it's cool, is that after the tune, I can now use the engine for more engine braking. It seems like the engine is more responsive - "Tighter" is a word that comes to mind. It winds back down much faster after revving in neutral from an idle. Most of the popping noise on decel is gone when I let off the gas pedal. Overall it just seems smoother and more controlled - hence "Tighter."
Sorry, I guess I'm rambling. I look forward to hearing what you find out about the wires.

Maximental


----------

